# 1-on-1 Machine Polishing Training with Shinearama



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Just picked up your first machine polisher? Never used one before and wanting to get the best results on your car? Perhaps you are thinking about getting a machine and don't know whether you want a rotary or a DA? Or, maybe you've had a go but are unsure how to get the best results, but prefer learning through experience rather than just reading a how-to?

As a wise Admiral once said: "We learn by doing", and the Shinearama team can help with the doing!










We can show you how it's done with a full day's detail training. Bring your own car to us for an enhancement or even full correction, but do it with us and learn as you shine. We will walk you through a step-by-step process for choosing the correct machine, pads, polishes, waxes, sealants to get the best shine possible! Get hands-on experience with various DA and rotary machines under expert supervision - no boring classroom lectures!










The training can be customised to your needs, and although most of the day is spent machine polishing, a typical day would include:

Pre-wash and snow foaming
Correct washing technique
Clay bar decontamination
Safe tar and brake dust removal
Paint depth reading
How to identify paint repair work
Safe polishing techiques
DA machine polishing
Rotary machine polishing
Cutting, polishing, finishing, Foam, microfibre and wool pads
IPA usage
Engine bay detailing
Wet sanding
Wax, sealants, semi-permanent sealant application

You can find more info here: http://www.shinearama.co.uk/training

So, if you would like to learn how to get the best shine and correction for your car, gain confidence with your machine polisher, and experience Foxx's _terrible_ coffee, please get in touch and we'll be happy to get you booked in at a time that suits you. We can also accept small groups on a training day too, just ask.

You can call us on 0161 929 6410, email Foxx at foxx(at)shinearama.co.uk, contact us through the website here or if you are local, just pop in and have a chat - our address is:

Unit 1e
Stag Industrial Estate
Atlantic Street, 
Altrincham, 
Greater Manchester 
WA14 5DW

We look forward to filling your brain full of new things! And seeing you drive away in you newly shiny car!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Foxx said:


> As a wise Admiral once said: "We learn by doing", and the Shinearama team can help with the doing!....


The course sounds great but I am quite sure it was Aristotle who said 'we learn by doing'


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

[email protected]@dy shame im down south.


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

"For the things we have to learn before we can do them, we learn by doing them" was apparently the quote accredited to Harry Stottle 

The course seems to be just what I need & I am trying to plan a time slot for this course :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

What's a rough idea of costs?


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Wish someone down south would do this. If I was nearer, I would be there in a flash


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

slineclean said:


> What's a rough idea of costs?


£250 per day according to the website :thumb:

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/training


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

For down the south of the country I have all bases covered and thought it was well known? 

Kelly


----------



## Mulski (Aug 19, 2009)

Really interested in this, but paying out £250 to let me loose with a DA/rotary on my Audi with only 1000 miles on the clock - SWMBO would go nuts...

Cheers


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

lowejackson said:


> The course sounds great but I am quite sure it was Aristotle who said 'we learn by doing'


Everyone knows Aristotle totally stole that line from "The Wrath of Khan" :lol:


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

dellwood33 said:


> "For the things we have to learn before we can do them, we learn by doing them" was apparently the quote accredited to Harry Stottle
> 
> The course seems to be just what I need & I am trying to plan a time slot for this course :thumb:


I was actually slipping in a subtle Trek reference, for I am a geek all the way through:

Saavik: Humor. It is a difficult concept. It is not logical. 
Kirk: We learn by doing.

:lol:

Feel free to get in touch when you know when you are looking at and we'll sort you out


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> [email protected]@dy shame im down south.


ROAD TRIP! :driver:

We can do small groups too, up to five people, for the same price, so you can split it between you (thats, like, £50 each if there are five of you, for example) - which makes the trip less of a pain in the butt and the price an absolute diamond deal


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Mulski said:


> Really interested in this, but paying out £250 to let me loose with a DA/rotary on my Audi with only 1000 miles on the clock - SWMBO would go nuts...
> 
> Cheers


Separate accounts, separate accounts! Or bunk up with some mates and you'll pay less.

For the training course, I mean. Bunk up for the training


----------



## THE SAINT (May 5, 2012)

i would be interested in this .where abouts are you and whats the wait to do this?


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Foxx said:


> ROAD TRIP! :driver:
> 
> We can do small groups too, up to five people, for the same price, so you can split it between you (thats, like, £50 each if there are five of you, for example) - which makes the trip less of a pain in the butt and the price an absolute diamond deal


That is some deal to be fair:thumb:


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

THE SAINT said:


> i would be interested in this .where abouts are you and whats the wait to do this?


You can find Shiny Towers right about here:

*Shinearama Limited
Unit 1e
Stag Industrial Estate
Atlantic Street
Altrincham
WA14 5DW*

and here's the Google map for your eyes: http://www.shinearama.co.uk/visit



We have a load of courses booked in, but in most cases we can get you in on the date you need, so just let me know when is good for you and we'll sort it out. You can bop me a PM or email to foxx(at)shinearama.co.uk, or give me a call on 0161 929 6410 and we'll get everything arranged for you


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

How much is it for the training? As I already know a lot of places that do training charge an arm and a leg! (Which is expected to be fair) if its ok send me a direct message please with the details

Cheers


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Bruce865 said:


> How much is it for the training? As I already know a lot of places that do training charge an arm and a leg! (Which is expected to be fair) if its ok send me a direct message please with the details
> 
> Cheers


PM on its's way


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

hi pm sent


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

ron burgandy said:


> hi pm sent


Thanks! PM replied to :thumb:


----------



## Bowgs (Apr 27, 2013)

I'd be interested in doing a group lesson if anyone wants to join me? I live in Herts so if anyone else local to me wants to do it we could go up in one car.


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Bowgs said:


> I'd be interested in doing a group lesson if anyone wants to join me? I live in Herts so if anyone else local to me wants to do it we could go up in one car.


Cool, we can do groups of up to 5 for the same price, so just PM me when you have a merry band of folks and we'll sort it out


----------



## Bowgs (Apr 27, 2013)

Anyone else interested in doing a group lesson? £50 per person for a group of 5 is a great deal!


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Bowgs said:


> Anyone else interested in doing a group lesson? £50 per person for a group of 5 is a great deal!


I've popped a little post in our section to ask if anyone is up for joining, and to reply here


----------



## Huss (Jul 8, 2013)

I would definitely be interested in this, providing we can get a mutually agreeable day of course,(work commitments and family permitting) would be coming from the midlands, Telford Shropshire but can make my own way there is necessary

cheers
Huss


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Huss said:


> I would definitely be interested in this, providing we can get a mutually agreeable day of course,(work commitments and family permitting) would be coming from the midlands, Telford Shropshire but can make my own way there is necessary
> 
> cheers
> Huss


Hi Huss

Sure, we can sort a day out for you - just drop me an email (foxx(at)shinearama.co.uk or give me a call 0161 929 6410 and we can discuss it further and get you pencilled/booked in


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Just whacked it on the Z4 forum as we're all a bit OCD on bodywork. I'll get in touch if it generates some interest...


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Maniac said:


> Just whacked it on the Z4 forum as we're all a bit OCD on bodywork. I'll get in touch if it generates some interest...


Cool, thanks very much! Remember you can split the price between up to five of you, so group days can work out a total bargain


----------



## Huss (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Foxx, sorry I was not clear, I was looking to be part of a group booking, keep the costs manageable for a married man with 3 nippers  hopefully Bowgs is still looking for members for his group day?


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Huss said:


> Hi Foxx, sorry I was not clear, I was looking to be part of a group booking, keep the costs manageable for a married man with 3 nippers  hopefully Bowgs is still looking for members for his group day?


I think he is - just give him a PM


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Thought I'd share some pics from some more recent training days - we even have some husband and wife tag-team action going on!





































ALL IMPORTANT LUNCH-BASED ACTIVITIES:





































Remember, just drop us an email/PM/phone call if you would like to find out more or get your own training day booked in


----------



## Topham (Sep 7, 2010)

for anyone interested, im located in chester so if anyone would consider even going 2's up for this course let me know id be willing to go halves etc if an agreeable day can be sorted


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

This is ideal spliting too ways im just starting off i brought my first polisher other day das6 pro megairs 105/205 kit,
Ive also brought a few bits and peices too get me started but i do need a few other bits thats put me back abit money wise if this lad still wants too split too ways when i have more funds then ill be more than happy too go ahead and join you.

Dan.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

What did phil do to his hair??


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd be interested in splitting costs .....


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

stangalang said:


> What did phil do to his hair??


Phil's hair is a separate, symbiotic organism, and the source of his dark and mysterious powers.


----------



## tnnytnny (Aug 6, 2006)

*scotland*

Any one know of anywhere doing this in scotland?


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

tnnytnny said:


> Any one know of anywhere doing this in Scotland?


Yes, us! Just without the whole "doing it in Scotland" bit 

You could make a day trip of it


----------

